# Schlaufenknoten beim Fliegenfischen



## Thomas E. (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

das durch die offene Schaufe Fliegen generell besser "spielen", glaube ich nicht.
Ich habe das auch schon unter Wasser ausprobiert.
Das hängt aber auch von der Vorfachstärke ab.
Auch ein jiggendes Spiel bei Streamern entsteht nur, wenn die Fliege kopflastig (gebunden) ist.
Bei Trockenfliegen ganz schlecht, weil die Schlaufe für den Fisch sichtbarer.

Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

ich verwende schon seit langem die Snaps von Mustad (natürlich nicht zum Trockenfliegenfischen), da haben die Nymphen und Streamer auch Spiel. Die gibts in drei Größen. Da ist der Köderwechsel nur eine Sache von Sekunden. Natürlich ist eine Kontrolle des Tippets ab und zu schon wichtig, da ja das Anbinden eines neuen Köders entfällt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Dezember 2018)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das durch die offene Schaufe Fliegen generell besser "spielen", glaube ich nicht.
> Ich habe das auch schon unter Wasser ausprobiert.
> ...



In der Traun zum Beispiel konnte ich die Fische vom Grund aufsteigen und die Fliege im sehr langsam fließenden Wasser nehmen sehen. Die Minischlaufe ließ keinen abdrehen. Ich fische seit Jahren nur mit Schlaufe und kann mich über zu wenige Fische am Band nicht beklagen Aber ich stimme Dir zu: Wie in vielen Bereichen des Angelns sind die eigenen Erfahrungen ausschlaggeben


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Dezember 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende schon seit langem die Snaps von Mustad (natürlich nicht zum Trockenfliegenfischen), da haben die Nymphen und Streamer auch Spiel. Die gibts in drei Größen. Da ist der Köderwechsel nur eine Sache von Sekunden. Natürlich ist eine Kontrolle des Tippets ab und zu schon wichtig, da ja das Anbinden eines neuen Köders entfällt.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die funktionieren auch. Ähnliche nutze ich beim Hechtfischen. Klar, Kontrolle darf nicht fehlen


----------



## Pupser (3. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende schon seit langem die Snaps von Mustad (natürlich nicht zum Trockenfliegenfischen), da haben die Nymphen und Streamer auch Spiel. Die gibts in drei Größen. Da ist der Köderwechsel nur eine Sache von Sekunden. Natürlich ist eine Kontrolle des Tippets ab und zu schon wichtig, da ja das Anbinden eines neuen Köders entfällt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

die Einhängerchen von Mustad verwende ich ebenfalls gerne, sie bringen allerdings auch zusätzliches Gewicht an Nymphe und Streamer. Ist dies nicht gewollt, ist die Schlaufe m.M.n. die bessere Alternative.

Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2019)

Pupser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Einhängerchen von Mustad verwende ich ebenfalls gerne, sie bringen allerdings auch zusätzliches Gewicht an Nymphe und Streamer. Ist dies nicht gewollt, ist die Schlaufe m.M.n. die bessere Alternative.
> 
> Grüße



Hallo,

ist schon klar, aber in den meisten Gewässern, welche ich befische, ist das mit dem zusätzlichen (geringem) Gewicht bei Streamern und Nymphen eher ein Vorteil.
Apropos Fliegenfischen etc. habe vorhin meinen Slowenienurlaub für heuer gebucht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Januar 2019)

Dann schon mal schicken Urlaub und eine ordentliche Portion Vorfreude


----------



## n0rdfriese (4. Januar 2019)

Das sieht für mich doch als eine abgewandelte Version vom Palstek aus. Nur ist hier schon ein einfacher Knoten bevor die Schlaufe gelegt wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Dann schon mal schicken Urlaub und eine ordentliche Portion Vorfreude



Hallo,

Danke, jetzt warte ich erstmal auf den 1. April, da sind die Forellen bei uns frei, dann geht es Ende April - Anfang Mai eine Woche nach Österreich und im Juni dann nach Slowenien.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

